# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Как правильно создать бутфлешку с несколькими образами?

## temazosin

Добрый день.
Подскажите, какие решения есть в создании загрузочной флешки, куда бы я мог накидать несколько установщиков (убунту, минт, дебиан, и т.п.).
Использовать для каждого образа отдельную флешку - неудобно. Хочется что-то типа мультибут флешки, как это на каждом торрент-трекере, в состав которых входит Акронис, лайв винды, установщик видны, программы для проверки компьютера и т.п.

У самого есть такая и работает без проблем для Акрониса и винды - использую iso-образы. Для линукс-образов не корректно работает, т.к. пути жестко заданы в установщиках и постоянно выдает ошибку на привод компакт дисков, видимо ссылаясь, что установка с диска.

----------


## DiVolkov

Multisystem - классная программа (устанавливается на deb-дистрибутивах

----------

